# Captain seats cargo net



## miles99 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

just got my 2021 with captain seats and on the first shopping trip, boxes came sailing from trunk right between the two seats upon the first braking.
Does anyone have a recommendation for a cargo net?


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

miles99 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just got my 2021 with captain seats and on the first shopping trip, boxes came sailing from trunk right between the two seats upon the first braking.
> Does anyone have a recommendation for a cargo net?


I bought OEM cargo net for Hunday palisade / Kia telluride on eBay and it's perfect fit.


----------



## miles99 (Jan 9, 2009)

Misio9 said:


> I bought OEM cargo net for Hunday palisade / Kia telluride on eBay and it's perfect fit.



I was looking for one that straps to the captain seats for when the 3rd row is folded down. With the 3rd row up I don't see a problem.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Don’t know what your feelings are about Amazon but here is an example:


AMEIQ 3-Layer Car Mesh Organizer, Seat Back Net Bag, Barrier of Backseat Pet Kids, Cargo Tissue Purse Holder, Driver Storage Netting Pouch. (3 optional styles) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073YD7GQG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_NYhpFbSHWHTDW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miles99 (Jan 9, 2009)

arkitect06 said:


> Don’t know what your feelings are about Amazon but here is an example:
> 
> 
> AMEIQ 3-Layer Car Mesh Organizer, Seat Back Net Bag, Barrier of Backseat Pet Kids, Cargo Tissue Purse Holder, Driver Storage Netting Pouch. (3 optional styles)
> ...


I ordered something very similar from Amazon. Now I only need to get my car back from the dealership after the armrest of one of the captain seats was falling off (Seat was virgin. Nobody ever sat in the back so far). Atlas is jut not a Touareg :-(.


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

miles99 said:


> Misio9 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought OEM cargo net for Hunday palisade / Kia telluride on eBay and it's perfect fit.
> ...


I'm not talking about the case when third row is up, I'm talking about the net that is perfect fit for Atlas when the third row is down and the net keeps everything in place. Even if you have a net that just installs to the captains chairs some smaller and lighter objects wiil still be rolling around in the cargo area.


----------



## miles99 (Jan 9, 2009)

Misio9 said:


> I'm not talking about the case when third row is up, I'm talking about the net that is perfect fit for Atlas when the third row is down and the net keeps everything in place. Even if you have a net that just installs to the captains chairs some smaller and lighter objects wiil still be rolling around in the cargo area.


1 day after my wife has taken possession of the car the chaos in the trunk and everywhere else will be just the way I'm used to with our 2018 Atlas with a 2nd row bench. No need for a net. It's more like self-organizing crap-tetris. But the projectiles that make it through the gap between the captain chairs are a novel threat.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

miles99 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just got my 2021 with captain seats and on the first shopping trip, boxes came sailing from trunk right between the two seats upon the first braking.
> Does anyone have a recommendation for a cargo net?


Buy cargo net from amazon that is close to the size you need. (may need to measure using measuring tape)

get 4 cheap spring carabiners from Home Depot.

Attach net to rear seat back using the rear seat child seat anchor and headrest posts.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

miles99 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just got my 2021 with captain seats and on the first shopping trip, boxes came sailing from trunk right between the two seats upon the first braking.
> Does anyone have a recommendation for a cargo net?


https://raingler.com/collections/vo...8-newer-volkswagen-atlas-rear-barrier-divider


----------



## NewJettaLease (Jul 13, 2014)

miles99 said:


> I ordered something very similar from Amazon


Can you share the exact one you order and how well it fits?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

On my Highlander Hybrid,

I got from Amazon, a cargo protector, so my dog doesn't go flying between the captain's chairs

Untitled by thisistan, on Flickr

Amazon.com : iBuddy SUV Cargo Liner for Dogs Waterproof Pet Cargo Cover with Mesh Window Non Slip Durable Dog Seat Cover Protector with Bumper Flap for Universal and Large Size SUVs : Pet Supplies


----------

